# Might be striking another awsome deal!



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey I have been looking on craigslist lately and I came across a guy selling a 110 gallon aquarium with oak surround and cabinet without light, filter, and gravel but i might be able to reuse my stuff from my 29 gallon. 

Do I here Jackpot????

Measures 57" H 14" D and 32" W


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

how much, here used tanks sell for about 1.00 a gal


----------



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh, its $50!

Also its been dried out meaning its completely dry. So would i need to do the nitrate cycle for this tank or could i just dump all of my old gravel, plants and filter into my hopefully new tank. Would that skip the cycle or what would happen?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Jump on that puppy real quick


----------



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

oh also the guy is giving me a crap ton of fish to. He has another tank with fish in it and it says he will include a free 4 inch jack dempsy and alsoall this "1 PICTUS CAT. 5 TINFOIL BARBS. 2 REGULAR, 2 BLUSHING AND 1 GOLD. 2 RAINBOW SHARKS. 1 REDTAIL BLACK SHARK. I AM MOVING AND NEED TO DOWNSIZE" 

Jesus, I'm getting free fish up the wazoo. I think i might trade them or sell them at the lfs or on craigslist (lol, thats where i will be getting them)

but all in all It might not happen, he might of sold it already not sure. But I can only hope!


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

Jim Dombrowski said:


> So would i need to do the nitrate cycle for this tank or could i just dump all of my old gravel, plants and filter into my hopefully new tank. Would that skip the cycle or what would happen?


You would need to let it run for a few days after you set it up.You are going to have to add about 80lbs of gravel and water if you take everything from your 29gal to put into it. It will need a little time to cycle still. And of course you will need to upgrade the filter  Sounds like a desent deal.


----------



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeh it does but I'm not sure if its still for sale I have sent emails to 7 different people that are getting rid of there tanks some are 55-80 gallons. 1 of them is giving away a 55 gallon for free, but it comes with a turtle. If i get that I will most definitely sell it. But Im not sure i will be able to get my hands on them.


----------



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

hmm Im no looking at the picture a little more closely and it says the height is 57" but it looks alot more like a normal 29 gallon idk what do you think 

Aquarium


----------



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

ok well I the person with the "110" gallon tank all of a sudden stopped emailing me. But I'am starting to have my doubts that it is a 110 gallon but I have been talking with another guy who is selling his 55 gallon is selling it for 75 bucks. If it turns out the 110 isnt a 110 I wont go with it. But if it is should i get it? 

The length of the 110 is 32 in. and the length of the 55 is 50-58?(ball park estimate) I mean the 110 is looks fine but theirs no fish or anything with it. The 55 has everything fish included. Seeing that the 55 is longer I can make more of an environment in the tank instead of being cramped on space with only 32 in.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well the length of a 55 is usually 48 inches. If the 110 is only 32 would have to be a rather tall tank to make it 110. Sounds more like a 29.


----------



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

susankat said:


> Well the length of a 55 is usually 48 inches. If the 110 is only 32 would have to be a rather tall tank to make it 110. Sounds more like a 29.


thats what Im thinking too


----------



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

Holy crap heres a conversation through email i had with someone about a 55 gallon tank. Owner has some real problems I think!

me- Hello I am Jim and I am interested on the tank you have posted on craigslist. And wondering on the price for it. I was wondering if you would except $50 for it. it looks like a really good tank. Please email me back or call my home phone at ***-***-****before noon or after but before 4 pm. mondays through fridays.

Thanks Jim

her-I know times are hard and all. But you need to lay off the cheap crack!! Its probably kitty litter and not crack!
A whole set up for a 55 gal and fish and stand!!! $50 buck???!!! U have to be on crack!!!! NO!! 

me-I really am sorry if I offended you. What is the lowest price you would go down for? I really am sorry if I did but how much would you go down for just the tank itself? I have 3 other fish tanks, I have a 29 gallon, a 10 gallon, and a 5 gallon. Would you like to trade for the smaller ones along with the $50. That right there is $100 just on the 5 gallon one with all of the stuff?

her-No thanks. I have a 29 n 30 as well. I would take 175 for the lowest. 

me- 
Would you sell the tank without the fish?

her- NO. I'm not selling it. Pls just stop. Ur beating a dead horse. 

me- Ok, well I'm just letting you know that there are lots of other people that are selling bigger tanks with more stuff included for a cheaper price. I just got a deal on a 110 gallon tank for 50 dollars.Sorry we couldn't make a deal.

her-THEN STOP HASSLING ME ABOUT WHAT I'M ASKING FOR MY TANK... IT'S MY PRIORITY WHAT I ASK FOR MY TANK.
AND I'VE SEEN OTHER TANKS FOR MORE... BITE ME!!!!

me-seriously what is your problem? The very first question I asked you answered with alot of hostility? seriously go get yourself some anger management before you choke on your goth makeup!

her- DUDE SERIOUSLY GET A LIFE AND STOP INSULTING ME AND LOOSE MY EMAIL... LOON!!!!

me- I already have one, a very good one in fact!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow,sounds like my hubbs sister.I swear some people do not know how to use manners.A simple no would have been a little better dont ya think?


----------



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Wow,sounds like my hubbs sister.I swear some people do not know how to use manners.A simple no would have been a little better dont ya think?


yeh


----------



## D9VIN (Aug 16, 2011)

Ahh, craigslist. Many joys and many woes to be found there. I have found some killer deals there, all except for one of my tanks came from there, and it was my girls unused tank. Here is some advice on size: no matter what they say it is, ask for dimensions. I have found that quite a few folks have had a tank in there living room with nothing in it or there garage or what-have- you for so long, they don't have any idea what size it is. They take a look at it and say "it must hold like a jillion gallons". Once you have the dimensions, google 'aquarium size' and I think it's about.com that has a great chart that will give you dimensions, volume and approximate weight filled. Another thing is if it doesn't have a stand, it's not a good deal, usually, unless it is free. The stand can cost up to 3/4 the cost of a new kit. I don't really like deals with fish, because most times it's a "come break it down and you can take it" deal. Breaking down a set up can take hours, and I certainly wouldn't want to be in the anger management chick's house for more than about ten minutes. In fact, no matter how polite the folks seem, I always try to plan ahead and bring everything I need to minimize the time I spend with these craigslist creepers. This includes: truck/van, tie downs, foam/old blankets or clothing or anything to be used as a pad, and EXACT CHANGE. Alot of times, these folks prolly don't even want to get rid of the oceanic 75 gallon that wowed the chicks when they came to their college party pad, but the wife says it's taking up space they could use to make their 8 year old a playroom. Don't give them a chance to back out. On talking them down. If they are selling a tank for "what they invested" or any ridiculous price, make them an offer, if they take it, awesome. If they give you some 'smoking kitty litter' line, know that that's what thy got in their pipe and they aren't going to sell it. Wait. They will email you in a week if they are serious about selling. I was thinking about a twenty or twenty nine once, saw one for 150, offered them 75. They said no way. One week later they contacted me with 100. I said nahhhhhh. Three days later they said it was their last day in town, if I wanted it come get it. Unfortunately I didn't check my email that day, so I missed out, but you see my point. Patience is the number one skill for craigslisting. You might see a 75 gallon with an hob and a background for 75 bucks and jump on it, but next week you are gonna find a 110 and a 150 with canisters and holey rock for 75 next week. Hope this is helpful to ya, and happy craigslisting!


----------



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

yeh this is my 2nd tank i will be getting off of craigslist.


----------



## D9VIN (Aug 16, 2011)

I had to quit looking or I would have the whole towns unused tanks, haha.


----------



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

D9VIN said:


> I had to quit looking or I would have the whole towns unused tanks, haha.


lol thats funny


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Same. Just found a 75 gallon tank with stand, hood, lights, heater, sump, drilled overflow, 100 lbs live sand and rock, and a test kit for $150.

Fish - ksl.com Classifieds for Utah, Idaho, and Wyoming


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Send me the email address of the person with the 55g...I want to mess with them, lol.


----------



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Send me the email address of the person with the 55g...I want to mess with them, lol.


no
why?


----------

